# Eura Mobil 770



## adymazz

Hello,
I have a Eura Mobil 770 with rear garage (2007).
Does anyone know how thick the floor of the garage is and what it's made of? It appears to be some sort of honeycomb or similar as a wood screw screwed in very easily.
I want to screw/ bolt in some ring eyes to secure my 100 kg Honda. In light of the above does anyone know the best way to secure these to the floor?
Cheers in anticipation.......Adrian


----------



## rayc

The two MH's with garages that I have owned had Fiamma metal eye loops together with the corresponding track fitted. The track was fixed to the structure of the garage and not the floor as per the photo in the link.

Fiamma eyelets


----------



## 113016

You would need to bolt them with good size washers on both sides. Obviously seal well.


----------



## bigtree

I like the look of these,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Tie-D...ailers_Transporters_Parts&hash=item2c6b76aadd
and bolt through floor with plenty of sealer.


----------



## adymazz

Thanks big tree.
I actually have very substantial rings already,I intend to pass bolts right through the floor ( 4 per ring) and have large plates/washers underneath ,I'm just concerned if the floor is strong enough as it appears to be some sort of sandwich/honeycomb floor with plastic top and bottom and iits not solid Marine ply as I thought I might have been.
Cheers Adrian


----------



## 113016

adymazz said:


> Thanks big tree.
> I actually have very substantial rings already,I intend to pass bolts right through the floor ( 4 per ring) and have large plates/washers underneath ,I'm just concerned if the floor is strong enough as it appears to be some sort of sandwich/honeycomb floor with plastic top and bottom and iits not solid Marine ply as I thought I might have been.
> Cheers Adrian


If it is a sandwich construction, you need to sleeve the bolts with some tubing, otherwise it will crush in.
Drill the larger hole from the top and the sleeve will then rest on the top of the bottom outer skin.


----------



## 113016

If you don't use sleeve's although the bolts and eye will still be in position, it could work loose and cause water ingress, from road spray


----------



## bigtree

A number of years ago I went to Browhills near Blackpool to look at Hymers with a garage,when I told the salesman I wanted to put a motorbike in the garage he told me to strengthen it with a sheet of alu checker plate.  

My Frankia has a light sheet of checker plate on top of ? I bolted in a front wheel clamp but used the existing floor bolts by overlaying a piece of checker plate to pick these points up.


----------



## bigtree

Meant to say I seem to remember someone telling me last year that the floor of Euramobil's wasn't very strong,in saying that when I was looking for a moby I saw one that had a huge garage with a large sportsbike,tool bench and tool cabinets inside.


----------



## 113016

bigtree said:


> A number of years ago I went to Browhills near Blackpool to look at Hymers with a garage,when I told the salesman I wanted to put a motorbike in the garage he told me to strengthen it with a sheet of alu checker plate.
> 
> My Frankia has a light sheet of checker plate on top of ? I bolted in a front wheel clamp but used the existing floor bolts by overlaying a piece of checker plate to pick these points up.


Our Hymer Exsis came standard with checker plate, with hooks and eyes on a slide, which can be positioned anywhere across the garage
And a good garage payload


----------



## bigtree

True it does but the payload is only 150kg,I wanted to put a 200kg bike in plus a few other bits.


----------



## 113016

bigtree said:


> True it does but the payload is only 150kg,I wanted to put a 200kg bike in plus a few other bits.


No it,s not, maybe the older ones were but ours is 250kg which is very usable.


----------



## peejay

Hi Adrian,

This previous post might help if it refers to your particular model but unfortunately I don't have that magazine anymore to confirm what the construction method was...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-79989-floor.html

Pete


----------



## bigtree

Graham (grath) I did say a NUMBER of years ago,which might have been 10 can't remember exactly.I just remember the stupid salesmans statement to put in another sheet of checker plate on top of what was already there,which would have reduced the pay load even more besides a 200 kilo bike.


----------



## 113016

bigtree said:


> Graham (grath) I did say a NUMBER of years ago,which might have been 10 can't remember exactly.I just remember the stupid salesmans statement to put in another sheet of checker plate on top of what was already there,which would have reduced the pay load even more besides a 200 kilo bike.


Hi bigtree, I know what you mean about salesmen.
Ours with the checker plate is all factory fitted and is as they are now, or i should say, how ours was built, as they have probably changed them again.
I did compare garage payloads and as I said quite a few were only 150kg, which is not much good for me.
The 250kg which we have is pretty good, and it also has good volume. Maybe something to do with the fact it is on a Ford base.
I do try to keep anything heavy at the front of the garage and light stuff, such as chairs across the rear wall.
Having been in transport I am aware of weight distribution and I do try to even it out.


----------



## biggles777

In my euramobil scooter rack is bolted through the floor which does have polystyrene sandwich approx 50 mm thick . Been there 2 years no problems . With big enough washers as previously suggested you shouldn't compress the floor .


----------



## adymazz

Hi biggles,
It sounds to me your floor is exactly what I have.spreading the load/pressure when screwing down seems to be the secret.
I'm contemplating putting checker plate on top in the garage and maybe larger plate plus washers underneath to spread the load even more.Maybe overkill I don't know but it will allow that little bit extra tension on the straps without worrying about tearing a large chunk out of the floor!
As a matter of interest do you have checker board?


----------



## 113016

adymazz said:


> Hi biggles,
> It sounds to me your floor is exactly what I have.spreading the load/pressure when screwing down seems to be the secret.
> I'm contemplating putting checker plate on top in the garage and maybe larger plate plus washers underneath to spread the load even more.Maybe overkill I don't know but it will allow that little bit extra tension on the straps without worrying about tearing a large chunk out of the floor!
> As a matter of interest do you have checker board?


adymazz, you don't seem to be reading my posts :lol: 
but if you have the slightest concerns and want it to be strong. Sleeve it and it will not let you down.


----------



## adymazz

Yes Grath,
I did read your posting im sorry I didn't acknowledge your comments.
I went out today and bought the tubing to make sleeves!!!
Cheers Adrian


----------



## 113016

adymazz said:


> Yes Grath,
> I did read your posting im sorry I didn't acknowledge your comments.
> I went out today and bought the tubing to make sleeves!!!
> Cheers Adrian


Good, it will be a proper strong job, which won't move or loosen  
Better safe than sorry


----------



## adymazz

Yep I hope so cheers


----------

